# 1972 gto build date location?



## James1972 (Oct 6, 2020)

1972 gto, there are 4 dates on the bottom of the build sheet, three are in a row, one is on the very bottom. whIch one is the actual build date?
wanna get a sticker for vintage plates.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

You're looking for the invoice date. Thats the date the car was completed and the invoice was sent to the dealer


----------



## deanhickey (Apr 6, 2015)

your trim tag/plate located on the fire wall of the engine compartment will have that info.



gm-body-tag-decoding


----------



## 1969GPSJ (Feb 26, 2020)

not sure if the OP is talking about the PHS documentation?


----------



## 1969GPSJ (Feb 26, 2020)

my PHS bottom of page


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Build sheet wouldn't have the invoice date so I stuck out there. Invoice Date would be on the billing history. Is that included with PHS documentation for 72? (Photo not mine)

Trim tag, as Dean mentioned, would have the start of production


----------



## 11th Indian (Feb 15, 2018)

Is it actually possible to track down the actual specific build date on a 72? I can find the date of all the major parts, the frame and such, but its only as close as the week ..... Fifth week of November 71..... (either the 29th or 30th)


----------

